# Wanted: Campag 9sp rear mech - Chorus/Centaur



## Proto (14 Nov 2008)

As above, 2nd generation 9sp i.e. 2001 or later. Centaur/Chorus/Record,anything! 

Aluminium body, Chorus preferred but anything considered. 

10 sp also a possibility. For my poverty stricken son's new racebike build, so needs to be sensibly priced! * 

Many thanks 

*I'm already selling stuff to help him out - see my ad for Reynolds forks!


----------

